# Odin @ 5 years



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Self-stack while on a hike today, he's on a bit of a hill. I also wish this wasn't taken with my phone as it otherwise could have been a good picture.



And a recent head shot:


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Very handsome guy, he looks happy! Enjoy him!!! Bob


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Was he neutered young?


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

He's actually still intact.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

That surprises me, honestly. He has beautiful color and pigment, but is lacking in secondary sex characteristics. His head is weak, lacking in substance and heft of muzzle. Ears are large, but the set is beautiful.

I would like to see more bone and tighter feet. His croup is quite short, though of good angle. Nice low tail set, not rooty like so many I see.

Wither could be slightly higher. Slightly steep angle of the shoulder with a short upper arm with excellent rear angulation. Overall good overline and excellent underline. Good set of neck.

What does he look like from the front? I wager that he'll be a bit narrow if looked at straight on

I really do love how dark and large that saddle is. Great parallel head planes as well. Stop looks slightly too deep, but it looks like his head is turned a bit? Hard to see with the background. Also love the strong pasterns.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love his coloring! He is a handsome devil!


----------



## charlie319 (Apr 6, 2009)

Good color, good mask. As someone already said, secondary masculine characteristics are not very pronounced. Is he neutered? That might explain his "youthful look" if he was done young.

Overall, he's a very nice male.


----------

